# Rubik's Cube Wedding Cake



## Fumiki (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm Fumiki Koseki.

Japanese cubist.

A lot of cubists were invited on March 21 2009 and 
it performed a marriage. 

http://www.5x5x5.net/photo/







The wedding cake was made a Rubik's Cube type. 






It registered in WC2009 by the married couple.


Unofficial World Records "Husband and Wife best time"

Fumiki Koseki: 14.52
Sanae Koseki: 20.18

Husband and Wife Best Time 34.70 sec.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## LarsN (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations 

That cake looks really nice. And your times are impresive. You beat me and my wife on the unofficial world records (Lars and Camilla Nielsson)


----------



## Zubon (Oct 4, 2009)

ご結婚おめでとうございます。
「キューブ新婚さん」いいですね！


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 5, 2009)

*checking for valid color scheme *

That looks great!


----------

